# Not my boat....but a sweet looking classic



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know the owner but it appears to be a round chine Challenger with a 60 on it.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I don't know the owner but it appears to be a round chine Challenger with a 60 on it.


That sure is a round chine Challenger!
There is one for sale here on this site that is even nicer than that one!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When I first looked at that picture I thought that old Challenger looked familiar.... A second look and it might just be Capt Skip Soule's skiff (don't know if he sold it or what). If it's Skip's boat it got some kind of history down at Flamingo where he ran it for many years...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think that's the Zaidi Too... :-?


----------



## ghstdanc (Jul 15, 2008)

What was towing it? I sold my old one to a friend up in Titusville and he put an e-tech 90 on it, I told him a 60 would do just fine. If it was pulled with an F-150 with a truck rack on it it might have been my old classic.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Right out of the 80's split rail Challenger. I see my photo's from back then are worldwide now.
That skiff could have been John Donnell's. however there are still a few around like it.


----------

